# 3d championships at Kingsville wild goose



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

I was there too and I must say great job guys. Like what has been already said it was a great shoot and I am sure tomorrow will be great as well. I know from the talk on the coarse and the tent after that a lot if not most found it very challenging and a great time and I am sure most had to work very hard for a great score.


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

I must agree. Dave, John, Bob, Butch and all of the others to numerous to mention (or because I don't know their names) did an exceptional job on building those courses. Anyone who shoots Kingsville regularly will know that almost all of those shooting lanes and even some of the targets were brand new. And the Tiki torches were a classy touch. Guesto and Windsor Sportsmen did a great job on the River Canard site as well, despite the limits placed on them by ERCA. I men honestly, cutting out shooting lanes with hand saws and taping off areas to save rare and endangered weeds just added more work to the already daunting task of creating a challenging 40 target course. But none the less everybody put there heads down and got' er done. 

Thanks to Bruno, John, Jeff and Grace as well for making this leg of the tournament a blast. You guys provided 14 hours of non stop entertainment, encouragement, insight and great company. It was a real pleasure shooting with all of you.

Looking forward to leg # 2.


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Just wanted to add my two cents about this past weekends Ontario 3 D Championships held down in Essex County. The club and people involved were new to the game of organizing and laying out a large OAA sanctioned shooting event..... apparently... well you would never know it from the end result. The shoot involved two separate 40 target courses at two geographically different locations. From a shooters standpoint the initial registration was fluent and then you were shuttled via 4 wheeler and wagon to the practice range and start of the shooting course on day 1. Large tent on site provided weather protection, shade and had sufficient picnic tables for eating lunch which was nice. Upon entering the course, you walked on extremely groomed trails through a beautiful hardwood bush. The targets were laid out with varying yardages which I found neither too extreme nor really short. There were quite a few small targets ( some called rock critters ) that some people say was more than there should be but it was taken in stride. Targets were nicely placed with full view of vitals and usually the whole target visible. Good imagination of placing obstacles between the shooter and target to mix up the distance judging as the terrain was very flat and no substantial grades to take advantage of ( part of Essex County ) Even the trails to go retrieve your arrows were very clean with no logs or any debris to step over. Must have been time consuming to set up. Along the entire trail there were cetrinella torches lighting the way and surely keeping the bugs to an almost unnoticeable minimum. Nice touch. 

The second course was held at a property owned by The Essex Regional Conservation Authority ( ERCA ) so trails although still very nice to walk on could not be as well groomed to the targets due to restrictions but were still extremely hazard free. The main trail was a bit damp in spots and grooved from all the 4 wheeler traffic to set up the course but nice and wide and easily navigated. Again targets were very visible with little to no quartering shots and full vitals in easy view. They did make use of the very slight elevation changes there are in Essex County and set some targets at down hill presentations by making use of the river bottom. Targets in general I found to be slightly closer on this range than the first one thus most shooters I think bettered their scores from the first round. ( always encouraging ).

My shooting group ventured into the Windsor Sportsman Club to take advantage of their steak and chicken BBQ on the Saturday evening which was very inexpensive for what they had to offer. Good conversation and a nice dinner helped end day one and it was off to get set for day two.

As I live a considerable distance from the Windsor area I did not hang around for final award presentations but rather chose to hit the road and beat the heavy Toronto sunday traffic to arrive home in Midland in nice time.

Anyways, thanks very much from a shooters point of view for an enjoyable weekend Windsor Sportsman and Kingsville Wild Goose Archery gang and all your diligent volunteers that we all know must have put in a lot of anxious time to get ready for this shoot. It showed in spades that you do know how to put on a quality shoot.

Todd.


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

One more thing or maybe two. The burgers at lunch were exceptionally good and whoever came up with the idea of having two lunch locations on the second course was right on the money. Being set up ASA style in a single file fashion and with the shotgun start, you did not have to return to the start of the trail to enjoy food. Loved the quick conversation with the " Moose Camp Chef " at the far end cook site while I enjoyed my burger at 10:30 a.m. I was hungry. 

About the only negative aspect of the weekend was that I got stuck shooting with Bow Bandit on the peered group day. LOL !!! Yes, constant nattering and head gaming as usual, but when you filter out all that their is always some valuable shooting info to be taken in and absorbed if you choose to of course. It was nice to watch you shoot those 23 X 's though Blake. That 30 X shaft had better make the trip south next weekend to the IBO shoot.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

When will the scores get posted?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Have to agree with Moosetalker, Bob and his crew of volunteers put on an event to remember - organized and ran smoothly.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Very well said Mr. Orton!
I had a great time on both days and both courses. 
Cudos to the organizers and everyone involved in making this happen. :thumbs_up
I had the pleasure of shooting with these two gentlemen on day two.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

todd you love shooting with blake...better come to pandp shoot so I can have you critique it...thanks...and maybe you will give a calling seminar at dinner...would be nice...????


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Calling seminar would be great, if we could get Sheldon Evans there with his duck and goose calls would be a big bonus. Man, I sure wish my competitive days weren't over, my mind is writing cheques my

body can't cash.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Great job by all the volunteers in Windsor. Well done.!


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Well Teddy, I think my boss has it in for me as he has put me on call on the August long weekend the past 3 years. He just does not want me to be able to take in your P & P shoot and enjoy myself. As far as critiqeing, I could probably do that from my living room from what I have been told about your shoot. Wish I could make it cause I know it is well organized, tons of water on the course , lots of great food and a zillion big prizes to be won which I really would like to have a hand in. I know the Friday and Saturday night festivities would be right up my alley as well. Anyways, best of luck with it and maybe next year. As far as shooting with Blake, well you know, its a love hate relationship sometimes. LOL !!! 

Yes, Mr. Ron, Ron has it going on as Blake said about a million times. It was a pleasure to shoot with ya rdneckhillbilly, we had lots of laughs, some frustrating times between the two of us but also some super shooting times when we were both clickn. That's archery though. Hope to shoot with ya again sometime.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well tell the boss 2015 is the year oh crap I`m already planning for 2015 crap crap crap...


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Preliminary results for the 2014 Ontario 3D Championship are now available


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Sad that the Trad and RU classes had such a poor turnout but some good shooting by the compound men and women.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Job well done !


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

The weekend was great, the volunteers worked their tuckus' off and it showed. Thank you to everyone and hopefully you are all able to take a well deserved rest.

I'm glad I was able to get my 3D yardage judging to come back for the weekend, lack of practice can make this difficult, :tongue: but in the end it all came together and I am very proud of the results.

Congrats to all who participated, medaled, beat their personal bests or tried 3d for the first time and just all around had fun. This is what archery is supposed to be all about, whether its Target, Field or 3D, the camaraderie, laughter, and good times is all that matters.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again soon.


----------

